# R35 Brembos Pistons Seals



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

As above notice few of seals have cut open,

Where can I get a rebuikd kit for the brembos ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Try Nissangenuine site (give them a call if you don't know part numbers) or have a look on eBay. The original Brembo kits come up for sale every so often.


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

£800 odd with nissan 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## goldtooth (Feb 2, 2010)

You could have a look at Bigg Red on eBay. I've used their seals for my R32 GTR callipers (on an R34 GT). However they don't seem to list R34 Brembos but I've read elsewhere that seals might be the same as 350Z and they do a kit for that. Otherwise if the seals are actually interchangeable you might be able to source a genuine Nissan set of 350Z ones at a better price.


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

goldtooth said:


> You could have a look at Bigg Red on eBay. I've used their seals for my R32 GTR callipers (on an R34 GT). However they don't seem to list R34 Brembos but I've read elsewhere that seals might be the same as 350Z and they do a kit for that. Otherwise if the seals are actually interchangeable you might be able to source a genuine Nissan set of 350Z ones at a better price.


Spoke to them took parts numbers been about 5 days no call back traced up but don't seem to be bothered  

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Ash, 34 or 35 calipers?


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

4wdnoob said:


> Ash, 34 or 35 calipers?


35 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

mosa frein in belgium rebuild mine


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Yvo said:


> mosa frein in belgium rebuild mine


Website or a link?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

https://mosa-frein.be/


----------



## goldtooth (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry, just realised it's for a 35 not a 34. I should read the title instead of looking at the profile picture :-D


----------

